# Canning cabbage



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I found a great deal today on cabbage (.19/lb) and bought a couple of heads. I've got a big stock of homemade canned sauerkraut already, and only hubby and I like it anyway. So I'd like to know what you all think of me canning it by just cutting it into thin wedges, adding boiling salt water and water bath canning for 15 minutes. I looked in my faithful Blue Book and it only has recipes for sauerkraut and other pickled-type cabbage canning recipes. I'd like to can mine the way I outlined above, so that I could drain it and squeeze it out and then fry it with onions later.

Would that work? Any other ideas? Should I pressure can it?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know much about canning--- but I think you could also dehydrate it then reconstitute it in water then fry it?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't know if that would work or not because cabbage has so much water content already, putting it into water will just make mush? Do you like freezer slaw? There's a lot of recipes for that online. My aunt always makes the best chow chow and gives us a few jars for Christmas. It's got cabbage in it and is so good with pinto beans and cornbread.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I can't find it in any of my canning resources either. I don't think you could water bath it anyway because it is low acid. I'm wondering if it would turn black or something if canned plain. 

You can freeze it, blanch wedges 3 minutes, shredded 1 1/2 minutes. Cool, drain, pack & freeze. I hope you have freezer room. Have you tried freezer slaw? My mil gave me a recipe years ago which I make sometimes.

Cabbage goes on sale after Saint Patrick's day, I had forgotten about that.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've blanched, drained and frozen like bugstabber stated with no problems. Once thawed I drain, steam a few minutes and add butter and salt. While it's not as good as fresh it's still good, and is a great way to keep it. I've tried dehydrated cabbage and IMHO it ain't good. tyusclan momma


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

If it could be canned, it would take much longer and in a pressure canner. To water bath it could easily lead to botulism. It is not a fermented food like sauerkraut. The fermentation brings up the acid level to a safe level to be canned in a boiling water bath canner.
Canning plain cabbage would make it really strong in taste and smell, too. Years ago there used to be directions for canning it, but it has been pulled from current canning books. The old methods are outdated and shouldn't be followed. 
The only other things that are canned safely nowdays with it are things like chowchow relish. 
I would blanch and freeze or blanch and dehydrate it. The freezer slaw recipe would also be a good choice, as said.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Darn, I was imagining canned cabbbage. I don't really want to freeze any because my freezers are full and I am trying to switch over to non-freezer food storage. I guess I'll make some more kraut with the two heads I bought.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I can it in the form of soup. I make a vege soup w/tomatoes, corn and onions in a beef broth. Pressure can it and it comes out good.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

In a recent Jackie Clay Q&A someone asked this, I think it was there. Anyhow, it was said that the Amish can cabbage in wedges. It gets strong when canned and needs to be well rinsed before eating. arla's Old Fashioned recipe book says to boil in water at least 5 minutes, then pack in pint jars ONLY. Pour cooking water back over the cabbage, 1/2 tsp. salt per jar. Dial type canner--11lbs. x 95 minutes; weighted-type canner 10 x95 minutes. DEE Hope this helps.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Guess this won't let me fix Carla's name...anyhow that is Carla Emory's famous book where I look first for anything I might want to try! DEE


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I hadn't thought to check Carla's book - I have it. I also read the Jackie Clay articles online sometime but hadn't thought of that either. I might try pressure canning some just to see how it turns out. Even if it's strong it would be a welcome dish on the table in the winter, especially since we don't have a root cellar to keep whole cabbage. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If you have a dehydrator, it's really easy to dehydrate, the reconstituted product is very good, and it takes up a lot less space than canned.

That said, I'd give it a shot and see how it works out. As noted, both Jackie Clay and Carla Emery give instructions on how to do it. Just be sure to follow directions to the letter.

Let us know how it works out, okay?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I might try dehydrating some since I have two big heads to do something with. I love using dehydrated veggies for soups and casseroles, I just hadn't thought of using cabbage. 

I'll report back when I get some canned and/or dried.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, here we go. I got three quarts of canned cabbage from one head, and one quart of dehydrated cabbage from the other one. The water in the canned ones looks dark, and probably tastes strong like someone here said. So I'll drain it before I use it.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Do your self a favor, if you only boil bathed it use it up and don't store it. Please. You really do need a pressure canner for plain cabbage.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Squashnut, I pressure canned it at 10 lbs for 60 minutes. I always err on the side of too much safety when it comes to canning. Jackie Clay said to pressure can it, and I trust her judgment.


----------

